# got my suit



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

really happy with my suit , http://demanetonline.com/tag/demanet-bite-suit/ having fun breaking it in


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

How long did it take from payment to delivery?


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

it was right at 8 weeks


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

how's the fit? Looks new so I assume it was made tailor made to you. It's hard to find suits and scratch pants that aren't made for huge dudes. I'm fairly tall and thin (6'0" 155lbs) and if the suit is long enough I'm 60 pounds under weight :lol:.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

do you still like it? do you take many chest bites?


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

yep still have the new guy excitement about the suit , and chest bites not on purppose but new guy in the suit it happens and i have the bruises to prove it :-D


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

I just ordered a new Demanet with Kimono top. Too many upper body dogs in front of me. My trial suit is like wearing a windbreaker. Takes all the fun out of it!


----------

